# Panasonic CRT TV not responding to remotes



## rlm4040 (Jun 29, 2005)

About a week ago, my old Panasonic CT20SX11E decided not to respond to its remote any longer. This is the factory-provided remote that came with the TV. I changed the batteries in the remote. The TV remote continues to work with the DVD player (which is also Panasonic, so they understand each other). The remote turns the Panasonic TV upstairs on and off also, so I know it's not the remote that's the problem.

I also brought the remote from the TV upstairs (which works fine) and gave it a try, but the TV wouldn't respond to that either.

Nothing is blocking the path to the sensor. I even cleaned it, thinking maybe it would help. It didn't.

I called a Panasonic repair place to see what they thought, and they had never heard of this phenomenon. They suggested reprogramming the remote, but I can't find anything on the Panasonic web site that tells me how to do that. I'm just wondering if the censor is broken.

Thoughts? I wonder if it's worth getting it repaired, or if it can be repaired.


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

I can't see repairing it. A shop will charge you more to look at it than the thing is worth. And then they'll probably not be able to fix it. Use it in manual mode until you get tired of jumping up off the couch and then go shopping. You'll be amazed - new TV's are flat. :grin:


----------

